# Gotcha plug sizes



## SaltSlinger (Aug 14, 2006)

What size do ya'll prefer from the piers - 

7/8 oz 2.5 inch long
1 oz 3.0 inch long
others?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Gotchas*

Normally throw 7/8 oz., 2 1/2" size. Have a few heavier ones, but off the pier, very seldom tie one on. Since I have the mold for the heads in 7/8oz., and make my own, it's the way to go. wdbrand.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

IMO the smaller ones give better "side to side" than do the larger ones... Have caught some nice fish with those jigs... Gold with the red heads my favorite... jmo


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*The most popular is*

7/8oz.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

It would be next to impossible to take only one size. I love my Gotchas, and when the blues are hitting strong I take one of every color/size combo I can cram in my tackle box!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

7/8 oz size. Ive got the bigger size one and its no good from the shore its to heavy and even with a fast retrieve it drags bottom.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Fishman said:


> 7/8 oz size. Ive got the bigger size one and its no good from the shore its to heavy and even with a fast retrieve it drags bottom.


I think it was designed primarily for pier fishing or fishing from an elevated position from the water?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

TreednNC said:


> I think it was designed primarily for pier fishing or fishing from an elevated position from the water?


Your most likely right but I had to try it out. Oh well Im out just a couple of bucks. Will try it in another application.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

People do it all the time from the beach though. It works, I just think it really shines from the piers though.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*A pier weapon.*

If the 7/8 oz. won't reachem, then it's time fer metal. wdbrand.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*I'll try to make you up a few,*

gold ones wid redheads. That is iffen they still let you on the planks. wdbrand.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I seem to do better on the Spanish with the smaller ones.


----------



## roadkillal (Feb 23, 2006)

*Gotcha Sizes*

7/8 but it has to be white with a red head


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

wdbrand said:


> gold ones wid redheads. That is iffen they still let you on the planks. wdbrand.


 Yeap,believe it or not they do let me on the planks... Only ta drumfish though....


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I use both 7/8 and 1 oz. I found that the 7/8 work better on the trout and spanish, 1 oz on the blues and stripers. As far as color goes just carry an assortment of colors, but personally I like the chartreuse head with either the silver or white body.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

1 ounze chartuse and red head, rarely fails, if that doesn't reach the distance, it is time to use 2 ounze diamond jigs


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Sorry, I made a mistake..*



Reelturner said:


> 7/8oz.


It is the 1 oz. size that I usually see people using off the piers.

Just wanted to correct myself.

RT


----------

